# Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)



## SPIRITus-96 (25. Mai 2010)

*Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Hey Leute,

habt ihr schon was von einem Musashi R600 gehört? Nein? Kein Wunder, denn es gibt ihn vermutlich nur ein einziges mal und er ist erst vergangenes Wochenende entstanden, bzw die Idee dazu. Heute wo ich endlich die bestellte WLP bekommen habe, habe ich dann mit dem Bau des Kühlers begonnen und war nach etwa 3 Stunden fertig.

Also den Scythe Musashi dürfte so ziemlich jeder kennen, aber den R600 von Thermalright vielleicht nicht. Der R600 wurde von TR speziell für die HD2900XT entwickelt, welche eine Leistung von etwa 215W hatte.
Und aus eben diesen beiden Kühlern habe ich den Musashi R600 gebaut.

So sieht er nun aus:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...musashi-r600-kuehlerfusion-musashi_r600_1.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...musashi-r600-kuehlerfusion-musashi_r600_2.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...musashi-r600-kuehlerfusion-musashi_r600_3.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...musashi-r600-kuehlerfusion-musashi_r600_4.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...musashi-r600-kuehlerfusion-musashi_r600_5.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...musashi-r600-kuehlerfusion-musashi_r600_6.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...musashi-r600-kuehlerfusion-musashi_r600_7.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...musashi-r600-kuehlerfusion-musashi_r600_8.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...musashi-r600-kuehlerfusion-musashi_r600_9.jpg

Jetzt wollt ihr sicher auch wissen wie die Kühlleistung dieser Konstruktion aussieht. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass meine Erwartungen wurden weit übertroffen. Ich habe einen Furmark Durchlauf gemacht, zwar nur in 1280x1024 im Fenstermodus, damit ich die ganze Zeit alle Temps überwachen kann, und ohne AA, aber dennoch war ich überrascht. Schaut selbst.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...14-musashi-r600-kuehlerfusion-temp_screen.jpg

EDIT:
Was ich noch erwähnen muss: die Graka ist einwenig undervoltet, was sicher ein Paar °C ausmacht.

UPDATE:

So, ich habe heute ein Paar Kleinigkeiten am Kühler geändert: Bei beiden Musashi Lüftern habe ich die Vorwiderstände entfernt um volle Drehzahlen zu erreichen und den Lüfter auf dem R600 erzetzt. Dann einen weiteren Furmark Durchlauf gemacht. Dieses mal war die GPU Spannung auf satte 1.225V und GPU Frequenz auf 1GHz eingestellt. Wie man am Screenshot erkennen kann, war der Kühler beim ersten Versuch noch lange nicht an der Leistungsgrenze. Bei maximalen Drehzahlen sind die Lüfter zwar deutlich hörbar, aber bei weitem nicht so laut, wie z.B. der Ref.kühler einer GTX4xx.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...5-musashi-r600-kuehlerfusion-temp_screen2.jpg

Und zum Schluss noch die GPU mit Standardtakt und 1.1V GPU Spannung.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...4-musashi-r600-kuehlerfusion-temp_screen3.jpg

UPDATE2:
Nun bin ich endgültig aufs äuserste gegangen und habe der GPU 1.35V verpasst - alles was der MSI Afterburner her gibt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...9-musashi-r600-kuehlerfusion-temp_screen4.jpg

Update3:
Furmark Durchlauf mit Standardspannung und Standardtakt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...9-musashi-r600-kuehlerfusion-temp_screen5.jpg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Direkt eingebundene Bilder bitte maximal 900x700px.
Das sprengt hier sämtliches Layout


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Direkt eingebundene Bilder bitte maximal 900x700px.


 
Dann würde man keine Details erkennen. Ich habe jetzt Links eingefügt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Wie hast du beide Küher vereint. was ich meine die müssen ja beide die Temperaturen des Chips abranzportieren, wie has du den R600 verankert das kann man leider auf den Bildern nicht richtig sehen.

Geile Sache, bin begeistert!!!!!!!


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Ich würde gerne mal die Temps unter 1280x1024 Stabilty Test + 8AA sehen 

Idee ist ja schon bekannt , die Ausführung ist sehr gut, hast du den Thermaltake einfach gebogen , so das er über den Musashi passt?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> wie has du den R600 verankert das kann man leider auf den Bildern nicht richtig sehen.


 
Ja, die Bilder sind einwenig überbelichtet.
Also erst mal habe ich die Gewinde vom Musashi aufgebohrt und neue größere Gewinde reingeschnitten. Danach die originale Befestigungsstifte durch Abstandsbolzen, wie man sie unter das MoBo ins Gehäuse reinschraubt, ersetzt. In diese Bolzen kamen dann die Musashi-Stifte rein. So habe ich die nötige Höhe gewonnen. Als Nächstes kam dann die originale R600 Halteklammer auf die Musashi-Stifte, wobei die Gewinde der R600 Klammer aufgebohrt werden mussten. Da R600 so ähnlich wie TR Spitfire nach oben oder nach unten eingebaut werden kann, hat er auf beiden Seiten auch Kühlflächen. Die Untere hat dann über die R600 Klammer den Kontakt zum Musashi. Insgesamt waren 3 schichten WLP nötig. Die Wärmeübertragung vom R600 zum Musashi hat erstaunlicherweise sehr gut funktioniert, denn auch der wird warm und nimmt somit dem R600 einiges an Wärme weg.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal die Temps unter 1280x1024 Stabilty Test + 8AA sehen


 
Kommt noch.



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> hast du den Thermaltake einfach gebogen , so das er über den Musashi passt?


 
Jep, funktioniert auch gut, solange man nicht versucht die Heatpipes um 90° zu biegen oder eine vorhandene Kurve wieder ganz gerade zu biegen.


----------



## >ExX< (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Geile Sache, hast echt geil hinbekommen 

Aber die Temps sind ordentlich ,wie wärs mit Standart Spannung?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Aber die Temps sind ordentlich ,wie wärs mit Standart Spannung?


 
Kommt noch alles auch mit mehr Spannung als standard - habt Geduld.


----------



## >ExX< (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Kommt noch alles auch mit mehr Spannung als standard - habt Geduld.


Haben wir aber nicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Wenn es denn keine Umstände macht, könntest du den Kühler nochmal zerlegen und dann ein paar Bilder vom zusammenbau machen das man besser versteht was du und vor allem wie du es gemacht hast.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

@hulkhardy1
Es macht jede Menge Arbeit, dabei hatte ich die Graka heute erst wieder draußen. Wenn ich deine Anfrage vorher gelesen hätte, hätte ich dir ein Bild gemacht, aber jetzt ist zu spät. Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mache ich dir Eins.

@>ExX<
Ich habe einen Update und einen weiteren Screenshot im Eingangsposting.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Bei 1,225 Volt  nur 50 Grad?! FTW! 

Geile Sache, ich glaub du könntest du Spannung noch auf 1,5 Volt setzten und die Graka würde nicht überhitzen^^


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

1.5V gibt die Spannungsversorgung der HD5870 nicht her, aber selbst wenn, würde ich nicht mal im Traum daran denken - egal wie kühl das Teil bleibt. Mir geht es nicht darum die Graka mit solchen Werten dauerhaft zu betreiben, denn solche Leistung brauche ich einfach nicht, weder grafisch noch elektrisch.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

ja, bei 1,5 V  wäre das ding durchgebrannt^^

Meinte das auch eigentlich nicht ernst , aber von der Kühlleistung würde es bestimmt gehen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Sag mal wie hast du eigentlich die SPAWAS gekühlt das kann man au net sehen. Wenn nicht wären die dir bei 1.5 Volt um die Ohren geflogen, egal jetzt wie kühl der Chip bleibt.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Ich habe gerade 3 neue Bilder eingefügt. Darauf kann man alles erkennen.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Danke, auf den Bildern kann man jetzt alles gut erkennen 

Wie biste eigentlich auf die Idee gekommen dass zu kombinieren, und kein Schiss gehabt dass bei dem Experiment was kaputt gehen kannn?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Schiss habe ich schon lange bei solchen Experimenten nicht mehr, da ich sowas schon etwa zum 156930670 mal mache, nur solche Ergebnise hatte ich noch nie. Die Idee hatte ich schon länger, nur zur Umsetzung kam es irgendwie lange Zeit nicht. Ich wollte einfach endlich wieder der R600 einsetzen, den ich seit dem Verkauf meiner HD2900XT rum liegen hatte. Da TR-Grafikküher oft beidseitig montiert werden können, kam ich auf die Idee den R600 zwischen einem anderen Kühler und der GPU einzufügen - in diesem Fall war es halt der Musashi.


----------



## Hitman-47 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Super Idee und klasse Umsetzung.

Solche Temperaturen in FurMark ist aber auch


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Nun sind alle Tests durchgeführt und es ist noch ein letzter Update in #1 zu finden: 1.1V GPU-Spannung, Standardtakt, 42°C GPU-Temp in Furmark mit 8xAA in 1920x1080.


----------



## L.B. (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Wenn du gerne so etwas bastelst, habe ich noch einen Tipp für dich. Bei Conrad Elektronik kannst du einzelne Heatpipes, sowie Kühlblöcke dafür kaufen. Ich denke, du könntest damit noch das ein oder andere Bauteil kühlen.


----------



## watercooled (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Wow Respekt! Das Teil sieht echt genaial aus! Gefällt mir echt gut!


----------



## Own3r (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*



Gaming_King schrieb:


> Wow Respekt! Das Teil sieht echt genaial aus! Gefällt mir echt gut!



Mir auch! Ist echt ein hammer Teil!


----------



## cmd (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

idee und umsetzung sind echt klasse, vor allem dass es funktioniert 

bei dem TR kuehler handelt es sich doch um einen hr-03, der fuer den r600-chip angepasst wurde, oder? den gibts/gabs ja in mehreren version (Rev A/GT/GTX/R600)


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Korrekt! Die genaue Bezeichnung: Thermalright HR-03/ R600 Heatsink.


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Krasse Konstruktion


----------



## Folterknecht (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

@Spiritus-96:

Geile Sache - "Blechdesigner" hat mich eben erst auf Dein Wunderwerk der Kühltechnik aufmerksam gemacht.


----------



## Folterknecht (1. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Falls Du auf den AC Xtreme 5870 wechselst, wärst Du dann so nett und stellst hier noch mal ein Foto der SpaWa-Kühlung rein, welches nicht so überbelichtet ist? Die Konstruktion ist auch interessant - Marke Eigenbau vermute ich oder?

Den SpaWa-Kühler des Xtreme 5870 würde ich nicht verwenden, siehe meinen Thread/Luxx - bleib besser bei Deinem Eigenbau.


----------



## DAEF13 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Wow, die Temps sind ja schon auf WaKü Niveau!
Das zeigt aber auch, dass die (GraKa)Luftkühlungskonstruktionen der Hersteller noch lange nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausreizen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*



Folterknecht schrieb:


> Den SpaWa-Kühler des Xtreme 5870 würde ich nicht verwenden, siehe meinen Thread/Luxx - bleib besser bei Deinem Eigenbau.


 
Meine SpaWas werden mit ganz normalen Alublöcken gekühlt, nur ich weiß nicht mehr von welchem Kühler. Ich habe etwa eine halbe Tonne dieser Dinger bei mir rum fliegen. Die sind von allen möglichen Kühlern. Der Grund für niedrige Temps der SpaWas ist aber der, dass die Kühler mit dem Wärmeleitkleber befestigt sind und nicht mit diesen "wärmeisolierenden" Pads.

@DAEF13
Liegt vermutlich an Kosten. Wer kauft sich einen VGA-Kühler für ca.100€ und das dann auch noch sämtliche andere Steckplätze blockiert.


----------



## Folterknecht (1. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Die sind aber einzeln auf die jeweiligen SpaWas montiert/geklebt oder? Mit solchen langen Alublöcken hätte man doch wieder nur Kontaktprobleme.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Wie du schon selbst erkannt hast, sieht man auf dem überbelichtetem Bild nicht, dass es in Wirklichkeit kein langer Alublock ist, sondern mehrere kurze - ein Alukühler deckt 2 Spawas, aber die sind ganz eng an einander. Auf die Kontaktschwirigkeiten habe ich die SpaWas vorher genau untersucht. Es war mir natürlich bewusst, dass sie möglicher weise nicht die selbe Höhe haben, deshalb habe ich vorher mit WLP getstet, wie es mit dem Kontakt aussieht und dann erst mit Kleber geklebt. Man kann sowieso 2 SpaWas mit einem Kühlkörper bedecken auch wenn sie leicht unterschiedliche Höhen haben. Das kann WLP/WLK leicht ausgleichen. Nur bei mehr als 2 wird es dann schwierig.


----------



## Folterknecht (1. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Ok - Danke für die Infos!


----------



## sensitron (3. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Hey, deine Konstruktion gefällt mir sehr gut und die Temperaturen sind auch sehr nice 
Wäre cool wenn du bei deiner nächsten Bastelaktion Bilder vom Umbau miteinbringen könntest.
mfg Sensitron


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Im Eingangspost sind doch genug Bilder da. Die nächste Bastelaktion kommt sobald die HD6xxx da ist.


----------



## sensitron (5. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Jetzt hab ich alle gesehen  mir sind die Bilder nicht aufgefallen wo du die 2 Kühler miteinander verbindest, das wollte ich sehen.


----------



## ole88 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

die idee is genial gefällt mir gut gemacht


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Sehr nice


----------



## alm0st (5. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Haha, was für ein Monster an Kühlung! 
Schöne Idee und echt ne spitzen Umsetzung, n1!


----------



## Mike1 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Das zeigt aber auch, dass die (GraKa)Luftkühlungskonstruktionen der Hersteller noch lange nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausreizen.


Naja, wenn man 5 oder 6 blockierte Steckplätze in Kauf nimmt ist viel möglich 
Da könnte man dann auch schon Prozessorkühler wie den Scythe Mugen 2 montieren. Freiwillige vor!

Problematisch sind aber bei heutigen Grafikkarten doch eher die Spannungswandler.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*



Mike1 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man 5 oder 6 blockierte Steckplätze in Kauf nimmt ist viel möglich


 
Zwischen dem Musashi und dem R600 steckt eine DVBS-Karte.



Mike1 schrieb:


> Problematisch sind aber bei heutigen Grafikkarten doch eher die Spannungswandler.


 
Nicht bei dieser Konstruktion.


----------



## Mike1 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Zwischen dem Musashi und dem R600 steckt eine DVBS-Karte.


habe ich gesehen, darum auch die „5 oder 6 Steckplätze”  Wobei die den Luftstrom glaube ich ziemlich blockiert.

Vielleicht geht sich ja noch irgendwo eine Low-Profile Karte aus, dann sind es sogar nur 4 belegte Steckplätze.




> > Problematisch sind aber bei heutigen Grafikkarten doch eher die Spannungswandler.
> 
> 
> Nicht bei dieser Konstruktion.


 also ich sehe da nur so kleine aufgeklebte Kühlkörper.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*



Mike1 schrieb:


> also ich sehe da nur so kleine aufgeklebte Kühlkörper.


 
Was heißt "nur"? Was stimmt denn nicht mit den aufgeklebten Kühlkörpern?


----------



## sensitron (11. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Hab heute mal bisschen im Internet geschaut bei Preisvergleich, gibts ja relativ günstig für 17€ zu kaufen den R600, und den Musashi hab ich auch schon. Nur lohnt sich die Bastelaktion nicht für meine 5770, aber sollte ich mir eine neue Zulegen werde ich diese Konstruktion auch mal ausprobieren, allerdings is bei mir das Netzteil unten, müsst ich schauen ob das passt von der Höhe.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*



sensitron schrieb:


> allerdings is bei mir das Netzteil unten, müsst ich schauen ob das passt von der Höhe.


 
Das muss passen: Das NT kann ja nicht höher sein als die untere Kante des Boards. Da wo bei dir das NT ist, ist bei mir der Gehäuseboden. Also alles kein Problem. Du musst nur darauf achten, dass die Graka, bei der der Kühler drauf soll, eine um 45° gedrehte GPU hat, so wie HD5870 z.B..


----------



## Mike1 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Was heißt "nur"? Was stimmt denn nicht mit den aufgeklebten Kühlkörpern?



Dass sie vergleichsweise klein sind. Könnte für extreme Übertaktungsversuche der limitierende Faktor sein.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Anscheinend hast du dir die Tempscreens mit Furmark im Eingangspost nicht angeschaut. Dort habe ich extreme Übertaktungsversuche gemacht. Mit GPU-Spannung von 1.35V @ 1.05GHz. Der Grund dafür, dass bei Meisten die Spawas über 100°C gehen, sind nicht die Kühlkörper selbst, sondern die Wärmeübertragung dahin. Die Wärmeleitpads sind daran schuld. Ich habe sie mit Wärmeleitkleber befestigt, das macht einen Unterschied von etwa 40°C-50°C.


----------



## Michisauer (12. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> TR Spitfire nach oben oder nach unten eingebaut werden kann, hat er auf beiden Seiten auch Kühlflächen.



Verdammt..... schade, dass ich so wenig Geld hab zurzeit, sonst würd ich mich echt mal dran machen DAS auszuprobiern  und zu erbasteln. Als Modellflieger hat man ja so einigen mist zu Hause.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*



Michisauer schrieb:


> Verdammt..... schade, dass ich so wenig Geld hab zurzeit


 
Tja, Modellfliegerei ist ganz schön teueres Hobby was?


----------



## Michisauer (13. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Joa....scho, speziell, wenn man grad in den Elektro-Bereich eingestiegen ist und da nicht mit Billig-Ladern, sondern nem gescheiten Schulze-Lader hantiert^^

Aber auch sonst......Als armer Student hat man nich immer grad so des Geld rumliegen, erst Recht nicht nach nem Urlaub.

Und ne Graka dies nötig hätte hab ich ja auch nicht........... Schenkt mir vllt jemand eine?? So ne GTX480 würd sich doch sicher gut machen^^


----------



## Amlug_celebren (14. August 2010)

*AW: Musashi R600 (Kühlerfusion)*

Wenn der MK-13 auf meiner HD5870 Eye 6 nicht so gut funzen würde, ich würde ernsthaft überlegen mir das auch zu bauen!!!

GEILE IDEE!!!
Meine Annerkennung hast du für das einmalige Exemplar...


----------

